# Salt Lake Long Spurs Chapter 12th Annual Banquet



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*NWTF Heritage Hunting Banquet*

*Join us on Saturday March 6th 2010*
The Airport Hilton
5151 Wiley Post Way
Salt Lake City, Utah

Doors open at 5:30pm. ****tails will be available. Dinner starts at 7:00pm. Auction will start at 8:00pm

*Membership & Dinner Prices*

$60.00 Single/$95.00 Couple/$260.00 Sponsor/$25.00 Jake
Corp Table $900.00 8 Memberships, 8 dinners, 1 Gold pack and Remington 870 12 gauge pump action shotgun.

Pay before February 20th, 2010 & receive $40.00 in raffle tickets.

Raffle Packages
Silver: $120.00
Gold: $240.00

Permits Available
North Slope/Three Corners Any Weapon Elk
State-wide Turkey Tag

We will have a lot of items to raffle and auction off so it will be worth the trip. Again, please come and support the NWTF.

For payment:
Contact: Suzette
Phone: 801-233-8916
Email: [email protected]


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

There is will over 10 guns to bid on during the banquet. We also have a lot of other cool hunting stuff so your chances are pretty good to come home with something.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

What comes with the Gold/silver raffle packages?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Gold package: *

300 raffle tickets
1 Gold ticket-drawing for a really nice safe and gun.
2 Silver tickets for a gun

*Silver package:*

160 raffle tickets
1 Silver ticket for a gun.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Just got back from the Banquet, it was very well done, lots better than a banquet I went to a couple weeks ago for a different species of animal. I had a blast at this and it was so kid friendly, I wish more foundations would follow suit and cater to the future of our sport, all my niece could talk about on the way home was if I would buy an OTC turkey tag so she could come with me and use the turkey call she won and wear her camo stuff. I look forward to making this an annual thing.


----------

